# Whats the chance I still have bobcats around?



## riverbottomhunter (Jan 25, 2011)

About 6 years ago when our timber still had a turkey population, I was doing a little pre season scouting and saw 2 different bobcats. That fall myself and a neighbor caught 2 cats in traps. Since then I haven't seen or heard any in our timber nor caught any on trail cam. Our timber really hasn't been trapped since then.

Whats the chance we still have some cats around? In my opinion our timber offers everything they need. Parts of it was logged 6 or 7 years ago and there are some huge brushpiles scattered around. We have close to 125 acres of solid timber near the river, surrounded by crop fields. There is also a small buffer of trees along the river.

Even though none have been seen, do you think I still have some around?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I would think that others would move into the vacant territory, providing of course that there were some others that were breeding and that the kittens survived and that something else didn't eat them or the weather wasn't too harsh or the prey to thin. You would probably have the best insight.

Sorry for the lack of an answer but there are so many factors to consider. You certainly seem to have a good habitat for them.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Have you gone out and looked for sign? Kind of a dumb question but I would go out and search high and low for scat or tracks.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

They need food to eat in order to stay around, if there's no grouse,turkeys, hares etc. they'll move on plus pressure from other predators will help them move on.


----------



## riverbottomhunter (Jan 25, 2011)

should be plenty to eat with rabbits, squirrels and about any other kind of critter you can imagine...except turkeys. i haven't had a chance to get in our timber since we got all of this snow. i might take a 4 wheeler ride through this weekend looking for tracks


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I smell bobcats. Get out there and look for sign.







Maybe put in some mock sets with cameras instead of traps and see what shows up?

I'm gonna bet you've got cats. I think MO traps more cats than other state, no?


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome to the site riverbotoomhunter.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey check creek bottoms, ponds, and areas with water. Someone here told me about thier hang outs and that is where I have been seeing tracks in the snow !

Good luck

Let us know what you find.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Sounds like you've got some timber.

Do you have many yotes? Just like fox populations that could determine whether or not they've come back. Coyotes love to eat cat, and not just domestic housecat.


----------



## riverbottomhunter (Jan 25, 2011)

We have some yotes around but not too many. If I remember right, I spotted some cat tracks on a sand bar this fall in our river


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Brushpiles are prime bobcat habitat. They may just become nocturnal.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

riverbottomhunter said:


> We have some yotes around but not too many. If I remember right, I spotted some cat tracks on a sand bar this fall in our river


Call it hunch...but the river is where I would focus some attention or at least scouting.

Good luck.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

If the food source is available, habitat that looks good to one cat will look good to another. I would lay money they are there!


----------

